# مهندسة حائرة ارجو المساعدة



## م.رولا السورية (10 يناير 2012)

انا مهندسة اريد تعلم برنامج رسم القوالب لكي اعمل , ولكن الحالة المادية لا تسمح لي بالتسجيل في معهد
الرجاء لمن عنده اي شيئ يغني عن الدورات لبرامج السوليد والميكانيكال ارساله , 
واجره على الله


----------



## ksmksam (12 يناير 2012)

ممكن تتعلمي لوحدك على mastrcam وهو سهل على المهندسين 
او solid workانا اتعلمت لوحدي 
اذا حاب تتعلمي برنامج autocad هو الافضل كبدايه


----------



## argmoaath (14 يناير 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (27 يناير 2012)

ممكن تتعلمين برنامج الSolidworks نصبي وتعلمي من Tutorials ثم نصبي برنامج Logopress & Moldworks من المنتدى أنا منزلهم على إسمي وتعلمي من هذه البرامج المساعدة للسولد ووركس تصميم قوالب القطع وقالب حقن البلاستك


----------

